# How much did you pay? Honda HS520



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe this type of thread will help others. Maybe it will be ignored and be an utter failure. Who knows! It was helpful when I was shopping for a car!

1) How much did you pay for your Honda HS520?
2) What year did you purchase?
3) Electric start or manual only?
4) What significant things needed upgrading, that increased the total cost to you (belts, paddles, etc)?
5) In retrospect, are you satisfied with the value of your purchase?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

beardown34 said:


> Maybe this type of thread will help others. Maybe it will be ignored and be an utter failure. Who knows! It was helpful when I was shopping for a car!
> 
> 1) How much did you pay for your Honda HS520?
> 2) What year did you purchase?
> ...


Question number four makes me think that you are talking about used HS520 blowers?


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

New, used, whatever. Mostly asking about used but wouldn't hurt to get a frame of reference of how much people paid new.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Honda's*

I have not bought any Honda's but that's a hard question to answer. There are alot of conditions that can come into play on used: time of year, economic conditions, weather forecasts, condition of the blower, geographic area, need/want to sell it are just a few.
Best suggestion I could make is look on CL or Ebay for an idea of what they're asking for in your area


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

At the risk of sounding a little spammy, today is the last day of the +2 years extra full factory warranty promotion Honda is offering on the HS520...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Around here, on Craigslist, they go for $300 to $350, usually. I bought 2 this season for this price range. Both need new scrapper bars, but their inexpensive. Their a nice machine, for the money.


----------

